# Insomnia 5e deal



## car (23 Jan 2009)

Any sandwich, any coffee, 5e, any time.

Got a large mocha for 3.60e and a sandwich worth 5.25e for 5e.


----------



## tara83 (23 Jan 2009)

About time - in my opinion Insomnia are very expensive for what you get( a pre packed sandwich)


----------



## z103 (23 Jan 2009)

> sandwich worth 5.25e


What's in a sandwich 'worth' €5.25?


----------



## car (23 Jan 2009)

> What's in a sandwich 'worth' €5.25?



ham, brie, apple chutney and about an hour away from being eaten.  I dont think its worth 5.25 but thats the price they have on it, and  I wouldnt have bought it unless it was in that 5e deal.     
If youre not into their coffees then fine, but if anyone is going to buy a coffee, its a good deal for the 2 euro more for a sandwich.


----------



## Smashbox (23 Jan 2009)

Nice one, Car 

Me loves coffee and sambos!


----------



## Pope John 11 (23 Jan 2009)

Good recession deal alright...I still don't buy into that thing...prefer to make a coffee at work for free & bring in a good lunch


----------



## gillarosa (23 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up.....would love if Costa did something similar as I have a liking of their stuff. Oh the Recession has its benefits, lets just hope I stay employed so I can enjoy them lol


----------



## z103 (23 Jan 2009)

> ham, brie, apple chutney and about an hour away from being eaten.


mmm, does sound quite tempting right now, even at €5+

I think I'll have a banana.


----------



## runner (23 Jan 2009)

Insomnia had that offer before xmass as well. Also had a 3 for 2 deal which was good ie 2 large coffees and a muffin for example for 5€, or visa versa.


----------



## Guest128 (23 Jan 2009)

runner said:


> Insomnia had that offer before xmass as well. Also had a 3 for 2 deal which was good ie 2 large coffees and a muffin for example for 5€, or visa versa.



If you went in with 2 coffees and a muffin they'd give you a fiver?


----------



## runner (23 Jan 2009)

Indeed!
If you went in with an IQ of 100, you would come out a member of Mensa!


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jan 2009)

Slightly off topic but hard to beat the price of some of the M&S sambos; €2 for prawn and mayo and others with a few fillings for €1.75.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Jan 2009)

€3.50 in Athlone M&S this morning for those sandwiches...


----------



## Lightning (24 Jan 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Slightly off topic but hard to beat the price of some of the M&S sambos; €2 for prawn and mayo and others with a few fillings for €1.75.



Seconded. 

Around the IFSC where you can choose from a dozen or so sambo places - M&S normally has the best value, quality and speed of service. 

I love their 3 bean mexican wrap


----------



## Pope John 11 (26 Jan 2009)

I thought I saw similar outside Cafe Sol, same as opening post for €4.50, perhaps check it out for yourselves.


----------

